# What Does This Mean??



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all!!!
Just curious, what does DH, DW, DD and DS in the sig's mean?? I will take a stab and say Desinated Husband, Wife, Daughter and Son but want to be sure!!!

Thanx

Russ

ps any others i may have missed, feel free to enlighten..


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Designated, Dear, Darling,... or any of your other favorite "D" adjectives.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I always thought it meant DEVOTED. But I guess you could put any "D" word that fits.

The one that messes me up is TV - I keep thinking Television, not Tow Vehicle.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When shopping for a new RV it means "Dear"
When you back up the trailer and strike a tree/house/wall/etc., that they didn't tell you about then it becomes "Damn"
After you've pulled you hair out looking at the damage to your new trailer and they hand you a nice frosty cold one it becomes "Darling"


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Well said - lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> When shopping for a new RV it means "Dear"
> When you back up the trailer and strike a tree/house/wall/etc., that they didn't tell you about then it becomes "Damn"
> After you've pulled you hair out looking at the damage to your new trailer and they hand you a nice frosty cold one it becomes "Darling"


Yep, Y-guy got it!!!









Oh, the second one can also come into play if she suggests that you turn into a driveway/parking lot that turns out to be a dead end.









Of course it's important to get it back to Dear or Darling by the end of the day.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

While we're on the subject, does SOB mean Something other than OutBack. I know it's something along those lines, but can't get what it's really an acronym for!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> While we're on the subject, does SOB mean Something other than OutBack. I know it's something along those lines, but can't get what it's really an acronym for!


Some other brand


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

It means Some Other Brand - What we were up til last month! It sure is nice not to be an SOB anymore.

I agree I always think TV - not Tow Vehicle.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> I agree I always think TV - not Tow Vehicle.


I'm the opposite. I keep clicking on threads about new TV's and finding installations of LCD's in trailers. Wait, these don't run on Diesel...


----------

